# Problèmes Synchronisation Airpod Pro + iwatch



## TiGriS (22 Mars 2021)

Bonjour chers néophytes,

*Plusieurs problèmes avec mes Airpod Pro :*

-1 : Déjà gros problèmes d’interférences bluetooth entre mon Iwatch et mes AirPods, je ne peux connecter les 2 en mêmes temps, sinon mes écouteurs ne fonctionnent pas !! ??

-2 : Les micros fonctionnent très mal, en communication on me dit qu’on m’entend de loin :/

Après de multiples recherches je doit vous dire que ce sont des vrais et pas des fakes, que j’ai essayé de désynchroniser et resynchroniser  à de multiples reprises, j’ai même réinstallé l’iwatch au cas où... rien n’y fait, ça bug toujours :/
J’ai lu des histoires de mise à jours firmware des AirPods et là j’ai un gros soucis qui s’enchaîne :

-3 Quand je vais dans réglages > général > informations > mes AirPod be s’affichent pas !! (Oui oui ils sont bien synchronisés ^^)

J’ai essayé avec un autre iphone, autre modèle et cnest le même problème... Donc ça ne vient pas non plus de mon tel... 

Je sais plus quoi faire !!!
Pleaaaaase HELP ME !!!!

Merci d’avance


----------



## MrTom (23 Mars 2021)

Hello,



TiGriS a dit:


> -1 : Déjà gros problèmes d’interférences bluetooth entre mon Iwatch et mes AirPods, je ne peux connecter les 2 en mêmes temps, sinon mes écouteurs ne fonctionnent pas !! ??


J'ai les deux, et ça fonctionne parfaitement.



TiGriS a dit:


> -2 : Les micros fonctionnent très mal, en communication on me dit qu’on m’entend de loin :/


Le problème des AirPods Pro en conversation, c'est les micro ambiants qui prennent tous les sons autour de toi. Si tu es dans la rue, les gens t'entendent mal. Si cela se produit chez toi, alors il y a un problème.



TiGriS a dit:


> -3 Quand je vais dans réglages > général > informations > mes AirPod be s’affichent pas !! (Oui oui ils sont bien synchronisés ^^)


Là c'est un problème. Tu as moyen de te les faire échanger ?

Sur le site : https://checkcoverage.apple.com/ saisis le numéro de série de tes AirPods Pro, pour voir si c'est des vrais.


TiGriS a dit:


> Je sais plus quoi faire !!!


Les faire échanger ? Tu les as achetés où ?


----------



## TiGriS (24 Mars 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> J'ai les deux, et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
> ...



Merci pour tes réponses.

Je les ai acheté sur le Bon Coin, et après vérification sur le site que tu m'as donné, il s'avère que ce sont des produits qui ont déjà été remplacés :/ Donc je pense que j'me suis fait enflé ^^


----------



## maxou56 (25 Mars 2021)

TiGriS a dit:


> Après de multiples recherches je doit vous dire que ce sont des vrais et pas des fakes, que j’ai essayé de désynchroniser et resynchroniser à de multiples reprises


Bonjour,
Quand tu les supprimes de l'iPhone (dans les réglages bluetooth), tu as bien ce message?
(Les captures sont faites avec un casque beats mais le principe est le même pour les appareils avec les puces H1 et W1)





Et ils sont aussi visibles (sans appairage sur ceux-ci) sur tes autres appareils reliés au même compte iCloud, Mac, AppleTV, iPad, Apple Watch?
Par exemple sur ma montre, ou le niveau de batterie visible sur mon iPad ou mon iMac, même si le casque est connecté à autre appareil:


----------



## TiGriS (25 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quand tu les supprimes de l'iPhone (dans les réglages bluetooth), tu as bien ce message?
> (Les captures sont faites avec un casque beats mais le principe est le même pour les appareils avec les puces H1 et W1)
> Voir la pièce jointe 220829
> ...


Bonjour Maxou,

oui j'ai bien le message qui s'affiche.

Pour la batterie je vois pas sur la watch, mais en fait je ne peux pas activer le bluetooth de la watch en même temps que les Airpod sinon ça merde :/ alors je sais pas....


----------



## maxou56 (25 Mars 2021)

TiGriS a dit:


> Pour la batterie je vois pas sur la watch,


La batterie n'est pas visible sur la watch


----------



## TiGriS (26 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> La batterie n'est pas visible sur la watch


Ok j’ai mal compris ta question, alors oui je vois bien niveau de la batterie des AirPods et du boitier, sauf quand la watch est connectée en même temps...


----------



## Paulo54390 (26 Mai 2021)

TiGriS a dit:


> Bonjour Maxou,
> 
> oui j'ai bien le message qui s'affiche.
> 
> Pour la batterie je vois pas sur la watch, mais en fait je ne peux pas activer le bluetooth de la watch en même temps que les Airpod sinon ça merde :/ alors je sais pas....


Bonsoir ,même problème avez vous la solution?
Cordialement


----------



## Paulo54390 (26 Mai 2021)

TiGriS a dit:


> Bonjour Maxou,
> 
> oui j'ai bien le message qui s'affiche.
> 
> Pour la batterie je vois pas sur la watch, mais en fait je ne peux pas activer le bluetooth de la watch en même temps que les Airpod sinon ça merde :/ alors je sais pas....


Bonjour, meme problème avez vous la solution?
Cordialement


----------



## TiGriS (26 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

nan, après vérification sur le site que l’on m’a donné plus haut https://apple.sjv.io/c/1334666/435300/7616?u=https://checkcoverage.apple.com/?
Il s’avère que ce sont des retours de SAV revendus :/

Vérifiez déjà l’authenticité de vos air-pods 

Cordialement.


----------

